# Growing Plants Emersed in Preparation for Planting Large Tank



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

My plans for a 112G (60" by 18") are coming along nicely and I'll probably be ready for planting within 3-4 months.

However a tank that size will cost me around $200-300 to fill heavily right from the start (a 55G cost me over $100 a few years ago).

My original plan was to go with the dry start method, which got me thinking, what if I started the dry start method now and ran it for the next 3-4 months. The only problem is that I can't do it in the actual tank, since it's not yet setup. So basically I'd be setting up an emersed growing setup and then transfering the plants to the tank once everything is ready. This way I'm hoping I could buy small quantity's of plants and grow them out myself.

Has anyone attempted something like this before? What would be the cheapest way to get this accomplished? I have a few spare lights I can use, but I'm wondering what I should use for containers and soil/gravel (with cheap being the goal since this is only temporary). Would this even make sense financially or would I be no further ahead?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I use miracle grow organic potting soil. I've planted crypts, s repens, dwarf sag in plastic containers from canadian tire. I put them in a window sil and water once a week. Very easy to keep it going


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I also got a really large container from ikea, it's not as air tight as I'd like so I had to weigh down the top to create a better seal.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Your tank is quite large and I've encountered this same challenge recently. Emersed setups are super easy. Go to Canadian Tire and buy some storage boxes with clear lids. They often go on-sale. Then just use any triple-mix potting soil and do a 2-3" substrate. Then plant away.

The challenge is not in growing emersed itself - that's super easy and cheap. The challenge lies in the slow growth rate of emersed aquatic plants. In 2-3 months, you don't see much growth (maybe 50% in addition of the original volume in the time period you ahve). Also that growth is limited to the plants that you can actually grow emersed (let's say 50% of plants grow well emersed). So now you've managed to increase your plant mass by 25% (50% of 50%). Factor in the cost of boxes (which can be spent on plants) - your return on the emersed setup will be minimal. 

That's just my personal experience: Emersed setups are more suitable for collecting/storing plants. Their efficiency when it comes to propagating plants is minimal.

At this point, I would do some sketches of the aquascapes you want to design. If you can incorporate a few swords and vals in there, you'd be saving yourself a lot of money. Or if you can incorporate more hardscape, it would be easier on the wallet.

One thing to take note is the more plants you put in the less likely you'll have algae. An algae outbreak in a tank that size is a big headache and an eyesore. Would you be willing to pay $200-$300 more to reduce the likeliness of an algae outbreak?


----------



## plants4fun (Dec 22, 2014)

I've also been thinking about doing this as well. Specifically with Anubias. but I've heard the plants melt as soon as you put them in water. I seem to have an extremely slow growing anubias which is annoying because I love the plant. 
Let me know what you end up doing. I'd be interested to see the setup.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

lkorexia said:


> I've also been thinking about doing this as well. Specifically with Anubias. but I've heard the plants melt as soon as you put them in water. I seem to have an extremely slow growing anubias which is annoying because I love the plant.
> Let me know what you end up doing. I'd be interested to see the setup.


I decided to try it. You can see more details in my build thread starting around post 50.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=147458

Thanks,
Harry


----------

